# Blind Cat Rescue/ blind & partiallly deaf 11 yr old calico cat released to shelter



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Blind Cat Rescue/ blind & partiallly deaf 11 yr old calico cat released to shelter*

I have been on in awhile! But wanted to post about a 11 yr old calico kitty that is blind and partially deaf cat which was released to our no kill shelter. this is her 3rd time returned!

some of you know I have a soft spot for blind kitties. My heart went out to her in this shelter. The shelter should have between 40-60 cats but they are at 130 cuz of the economy in our area. It is a great shelter if you are a normal cat but it isn't equipped to handle sick or handicapped cats. She is so confused and scared. Im trying to find a home for her that is even outside my area. My friends said if I can find the home they can raise the money to get her there. So Ive been trying to cross post her anywhere I can think of.

I called the Blind Cat Rescue to see if they had room for her but they didn't. But they offered to posted her on their face book page. 

I had to share with everyone that I had the privileged to visit the Blind Cat Rescue in North Carolina last weekend. They have 60 cats that they will keep for life. I got to spend 4 hours loving on all the blind kitties with other visitors who came down that day to see BCR. 

They have a wonderful set up for them. Lots of area to move around in, cat trees to climb & beds to snuggle in. The building is able to roll up doors so the outside kennels are open to sunshine and fresh air when weather permits. The woman who runs it is knowledgeable and a very dedicated woman.

If anyone knows of someone who give Miss Kitty a home please contact me or the Animal league of Green Valley. Here is her picture and her write up:
*Animal League of Green Valley Arizona The shelter information:
The Animal League of Green Valley
Animal League Of Green Valley Arizona
Ask for Jean Davis- director of the shelter
520-625-3170 or home 520-625-2623

Or Sheri Joubert- Volunteer at shelter who understands blind cats
520-393-8922 or cell 520-307-8971

Hi, my name is Miss Kitty. 

There aren’t many ladies who’d confess to having been “around the block a few times,” but I’m the honest kind, so have to admit it’s true. Through no fault of my own, I’ve lost two of my previous homes because my people had health problems. Most recently, it was my dad, who had to have a kidney transplant, and they said that he shouldn’t have any animals in the home. Then it turned out that due to undiagnosed high blood pressure (now under control), I lost my sight, so now I have special issues of my own. Through it all, though, I have been a sweet, loving “purr machine,” who still longs for my own place in the sun. They say that I can live a normal life once I am secure and familiar with my surroundings (maybe in a small home or apartment) so I’m hoping for that special someone who has had experience with a special lady like me. 

Arrived, Friday, February 8, 2008
Returned, Wednesday, May 27, 2009
Returned/revised, Tuesday, July 23, 2010
Revised, Friday, October 22, 2010*


----------



## SerenityFL (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't know of anyone right now but I will ask around. I have friends and acquaintances all over. I don't promise anything though but can appreciate you trying.

On another note, it's always so sad to me when someone has to give up their cat or other pet for a legitimate health reason such as the gentleman with the kidney transplant. I'm sure it wasn't easy for him to go through that AND have to lose his pet. I also hate the ones I see with the card that says, "owner passed away".....sigh. These are the ones that make me sad. Most other surrenders tick me off because they usually don't have a legitimate reason...they're just excuses and laziness.

Anyway, again, I'll ask around. Good luck getting the little cutie a good home.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you SerentiyFL! Any cross posting or asking friends who might know someone who would take and love a special needs cat would be fantastic.

Speaking from experience my blind kitty is less trouble than my sighted fosters. She cant see to get into trouble! She listens to what I say and doesn't have the selective hearing my fosters have! She follows me from room to room and always is ready to cuddle in my lap. Laverne is an happy, content, awesome kitty!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*_thoughts/prayers for Miss Kitty_*


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, how I wish that Miss Baby would accept more kitties into her house. Thought and paws crossed that the perfect family is found for Miss Kitty.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you everyone for taking a look and hearing about Miss Kitty and the Blind Cat Rescue & Sanctuary. All your prayers and good energy for her will help find her a home.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless that sweet kitty! She's lovely.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Shes so pretty!! Im *WAY* out of the area im sure - not that we can take in any more. 

I wonder how she trusts people, not being able to see them? I wonder if she can still see shadows or faint colors? How would she know someone is not trying to hurt her? I wish i could help.

Baby Boo can see, and from being out on the streets, when we would even just walk past her she would wake right up, alert instantly. She learned to trust us, and thankfully sleeps deeply now, but she did have the means to recognize us, besides scent.

I hope this little girl finds a permanent home!


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. Will keep my fingers crossed that this pretty cat will find the right home soon.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Claiken said:


> Shes so pretty!! Im *WAY* out of the area im sure - not that we can take in any more.
> 
> I wonder how she trusts people, not being able to see them? I wonder if she can still see shadows or faint colors? How would she know someone is not trying to hurt her? I wish i could help.
> 
> ...


If you treat her like any other cat she is very friendly. Blind cats get startled when you approach them with out notifying them. Usually with a blind cat I speak to them as I'm approaching them so they know someone is coming. After awhile they know your voice. When I get up by a blind cat that doesn't know me I put my hand by their nose so they can get my scent while still sweetly talking. Then go ahead and pet and love on them. 

She is a total love and does lash out or bite. She is a great companion. Shes just totally lost about where she is and why. She knew where her cat box was and food at her old home. She is totally blind according to the vet eye specialist in Tucson. Shes a perfect angel!

My blind kitty will come running if she hears me say "treat, treat"! Even turns the corner at full speed to the kitchen to get treats with my other fosters. She does bump into the other cats trying to edge her way up to me. But the other cats move out of the way for her. Blind cats are really no trouble and more calm than normal cats. They just find their safe place to curl up and sleep or they follow you around the house listening to your foot steps!

Miss Kitty has been at the shelter since June! So I'm doing everything I can think of to locate a forever home for her. Thanks for commenting on her. She is a beauty on top of it!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I went to the Blind Cat Rescue site to make a small donation and found this. I know my company has had a policy of matching donations. I have to check with someone I know who does matching grants to our local historical society to find out the details but this looks like a great way to multiply a contribution.

"Matching Grants 
Many larger companies will match your donation... Here is a wonderful link to alot that do. Here If you work for a large company, you might want to check first before making a donation to see if your company has a matching policy."

The Blind Cat Rescue link with a list of companies that do matching donations is broken.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Dave for checking that out. Ill let Alana at Blind Cat Rescue know and try to find out why the link is broken! Im a huge fan and supporter of Blind Cat Rescue & even more after visiting them in person and seeing their set up and meeting those involved.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I know this is a little off topic, but I saw the neatest thing. Where we last got our car fixed, they have a blind dog (yard dog, not always blind but in older age). Well, i was petting him, which suprised me that he was not at all nervous (although, place like that i guess hes used to people). but the owner said 'throw a rock up in the air and let it land, and watch'. The dog actually found a way to play fetch with sound. I just thought it was so amazing! I feel like if i were blind *touching wood that im not* i would be forever bumping into things and tripping, in my own home, and never want to go anywhere, just out of pure fear. (not to mention bored since computers and TV are mostly what occupies my spare time, and working would not be possible anymore) But this dog was still so happy, and found a way to adapt. It was so great. Definately something ill remember for sure.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I could talk all day about blind kitties and dogs. I rescued
2 blind kitties and 2 visually compromised kitties. We got 
them back to health and surgery for their eyes. I know 
Ive posted this before but this video a friend took of 
the 2 blind kitties Laverne & shirley shows how they 
can track even without eyes.





Laverne was staring at a piece of tile one day. I was 
standing by her and couldnt see why she was transfixed 
at that tile. I got down by her and saw a tiny tiny bug 
the size of a straight pin top moving along the tile.

Ive seen them jump in the air for flies and catch 
them. Blind cats have a great quality of life and 
can function in household with sighted cats. I 
know someone who has dogs, rabbits, turtle and 
the blind cat she rescue fit right in. They are very 
obedient to voice commands and can have a house 
memorized in one day.

Here is another Utube by Gwen Cooper who wrote 
Homers Odyssey. This is why so many blind cats 
change our life and inspire us each day!





I know if someone would step forward to give Miss Kitty 
a home she would do the same thing for them. She is a 
wonderful cat!


----------

